# Responsive Wordpress Theme recommendations



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Would someone recommend a responsive Wordpress theme? I am looking to get some ideas for upgrading my current theme to a more responsive and mobile friendly one. I would like to install a free theme if possible but will consider one that will need to purchase as well. All recommendations are welcome, thanks!


My site: www.kdpaintingct.com - currently running a free theme by InkTheme called Andrina Lite.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

KD PAINTING said:


> Would someone recommend a responsive Wordpress theme? I am looking to get some ideas for upgrading my current theme to a more responsive and mobile friendly one. I would like to install a free theme if possible but will consider one that will need to purchase as well. All recommendations are welcome, thanks!
> 
> 
> My site: www.kdpaintingct.com - currently running a free theme by InkTheme called Andrina Lite.


I use Photocrati.


----------



## AustinKnowsMarketing (Apr 10, 2020)

Elegant Themes is pretty popular and looks really good.


----------



## alara592 (Jul 17, 2020)

I would recommend taking a look at generatepress. You should also take a look at using elementor to build out these themes and make them a bit more custom.


----------



## alara592 (Jul 17, 2020)

Just to update my last post, here's an example of what kind of painting website you can make for your business using elementor and generatepress. Let me know what you think!

I'd love to give suggestions too. 

https://picazzopainting.com/


----------



## paintwrapping (Jun 17, 2020)

It depends on the kind of look you are going for. Boldman is a good option as well as Fixnox. I am almost certain both are responsive as well.


----------



## covingtonm355 (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm glad this is being discussed; I had the same question.


----------



## lewisreed121 (Aug 24, 2020)

I recommend you avoid the free WordPress theme. Because:

No Support and No Updates
Not SEO-optimized
Has Encrypted Links
Lesser number of features
So, its much better to buy a time once and use it lifetime without any hesitation.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

lewisreed121 said:


> I recommend you avoid the free WordPress theme. Because:
> 
> No Support and No Updates
> Not SEO-optimized
> ...


That's simply not true.

1. Wordpress is updated regularly. You can purchase a WP-specific template/theme that DOES offer support, as well as a WP forum of peers that exists. 
2. YOAST
3. please clarify.
4. There are countless options for word-press upgrades and add-ons.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Is there a "rate my website" thread? I feel like mine is pretty basic...


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Masterwork said:


> Is there a "rate my website" thread? I feel like mine is pretty basic...


Im sure there's s been one in the past but feel free to start another. Nothing wrong with getting some constructive criticism.


----------



## lewisreed121 (Aug 24, 2020)

Holland said:


> That's simply not true.
> 
> 1. Wordpress is updated regularly. You can purchase a WP-specific template/theme that DOES offer support, as well as a WP forum of peers that exists.
> 2. YOAST
> ...


I don't hate Wordpress but I'll put forward some issues I believe drives the negativity.
Start with the code base. You may not care what it uses but developers do care. What are the actual problems?
It doesn't use what's considered modern methods. It's a hybrid application using procedural code mixed with object oriented code. It doesn't use MVC (model view controller) or one of the variants of that methodology.
It still supports PHP 5.2.4 which has reached the end of its life cycle. This is a security issue and wordpress even points out some steps to push hosting companies to upgrade to PHP 7.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

lewisreed121 said:


> I don't hate Wordpress but I'll put forward some issues I believe drives the negativity.
> Start with the code base. You may not care what it uses but developers do care. What are the actual problems?
> It doesn't use what's considered modern methods. It's a hybrid application using procedural code mixed with object oriented code. It doesn't use MVC (model view controller) or one of the variants of that methodology.
> It still supports PHP 5.2.4 which has reached the end of its life cycle. This is a security issue and wordpress even points out some steps to push hosting companies to upgrade to PHP 7.


ok, but those weren't exactly the issues you brought up. 
Perhaps you can suggest an alternative?


----------



## lewisreed121 (Aug 24, 2020)

Holland said:


> ok, but those weren't exactly the issues you brought up.
> Perhaps you can suggest an alternative?


I really don't think there could be a good alternative for free versions. Check some of the premium products. I ain't promoting anything here.


----------



## shamrockbear (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi, it's been a while but I just started doing my website and yes there a bunch of templates. Here is one it's $40 to get. If you are interested I can have my developer make you a site but it does cost close to $1K with landing pages SEO and all the plugins and editing. I tried building my own site but they always look cheap  and like a small-time old guy whos clueless so for that reason, I prefer to spend $1k and have it all done for me with me doing all the editing. Here is a great theme





Roxce - Painting Services WordPress Theme + RTL Preview - ThemeForest


<img src="https://d1bltcifwhkdae.cloudfront.net/uploads/Extended_616x215_ItemPageBanner.j...




preview.themeforest.net





If anyone wants a site built I can do it!! 

BEST OF LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## shamrockbear (Sep 22, 2010)

lewisreed121 said:


> I recommend you avoid the free WordPress theme. Because:
> 
> No Support and No Updates
> Not SEO-optimized
> ...


NOT TRUE YES THERE IS NO SUPPORT BUT UNLESS YOU WANT A CHEAP-LOOKING WIX SITE THEN THOSE ARE YOUR OPTIONS. WORDPRESS ALLOWS YOU TO DO A LOT OF STUFF SEO PLUGIN, AND ALL KINDS OF STUFF. UNFORTUNATELY, THE PROBLEM IS YO NEED TO FIND A CHEAP GOOD DEVELOPER ON FIVERR.


----------

